# [SOLVED] Logon failure: The user has not been granted the requested logon type at thi



## atuldpatil

I had trouble of getting error: 


"Logon failure: The user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer" 


And I was just fadeup with the same. Microsoft "help" did not helped me (as usual). But this helped me: 


Open local security policy: 
Start -> Programs -> Administrative Tools -> Local Security Policy 
OR 
Start -> Run -> "secpol.msc" <enter> 
OR 
Start -> Run -> "gpedit.msc" <enter> -> Computer Configuration -> Windows Settings 


And then: 


Security Settings -> Local Policies -> User Rights Assignment 


Doube click "Access this computer from the network" and check that EVERYONE is added to the list. If not add it. 


I am posting this because many many guys have faced this trouble and hoping this would help them all. 


~Atul D. Patil


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Logon failure: The user has not been granted the requested logon type at this com*

Logon failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer 

If you see this message the following should be done on the computer containing the shared files: 

Download the following and install it 

Windows Server 2003 Resource Kit Tools 
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=4544 

after installation is complete, click on: Start, All Programs, Windows Resource Kit Tools, Command Shell 

Then enter the following commands. (Attention: they are case sensitive.) 

net user guest /active:yes 
ntrights +r SeNetworkLogonRight -u Guest 
ntrights -r SeDenyNetworkLogonRight -u Guest 

The first command enables network access for Guest, the two subsequent ones change two different policies to allow network access for Guest.


----------



## PaGeo

I had similar problem accessing ThinkPad running a clean install of XP Pro factory recovery disks.

In addition to the "Allow access from ..." policy in the local security settings, I had to modify "Deny access to this computer from the network" to remove GUEST. 

This may be one reason the server mgmt tools were needed.


----------



## jshaw42

I can not find "local security policy" in control panel or under administrative tools. I am running Windows 7 Home Premium. Is there some difference somewhere?


----------



## skytwohigh

Im having this same problem on two computers. One running windows vista ultimate 64bit and windows 7 home premium 32 bit to windows server 2008 r2 64 bit any help please i have tried everything i can find


----------



## srhamm

I'm having the same problem trying to give access from one computer in my HomeGroup to my laptop. Both run Win 7, and both can see each other. But the laptop can't access the computer that owns the HomeGroup. The helpful advice above seems to be for older OS's.


----------



## Wand3r3r

Please post your own thread on the subject. This is a outdated thread and will now be closed.


----------

